# Need help identifying this fish



## Dechstang (Feb 14, 2015)

Was given this fish, thinking it's a chiclid of some sort, previous owner knew next to nothing about it.









Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*chichlid*

well im afraid the pic sucks ,, but id have to say it looks like a kribensis


----------



## DSZ (Feb 14, 2016)

Looks like an auratus cichlid.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep looks like a melanochromis Auratus









https://www.google.ca/search?q=elan...=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=PQcYpncgXBsPmM:


----------



## MBen89 (Jul 24, 2015)

This looks like a Melanochromis Auratus. I could be wrong though, the pic isn't clear. I know how much of a pain it is to take proper pictures of fish lol

Anyways, if it's an Auratus (mostly probably is), be careful with selecting tank mates for it. It gets pretty aggressive even for Mbunas. Good news is it doesn't get very big


----------

